# Home defence (uk)



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Here in the UK we are not allowed firearms, which is a shame because I think the burgalry rate would drop to zero overnight if responible people were allowed a firearm in the home.

I served for 6 years in the British army, and would love a 9mm pistol, 5 or 6 mags and a few hundred rounds in my house, but it's not allowed, so I rely on my fists and an axe.

What do you guys rely on for home defence over the pond?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I want to say Thank you for serving for your country!

That is a shame that you cannot, and I'm glad you are posting because I never did understand different countries laws and would really like to learn. Interesting thought though of where you guys would mention something like using your bare hands or other techniques for survival situations. 

Its very interesting to know that the crime rate would drop. Here in America thats exactly what would happen here. I hope to never see that.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

If i were you, I'd order an aluminum baseball or softball bat.


----------



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

Are those steel batons legal or is stuff like pepper spray or tazers/zappers legal over there?


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Tazers are illegal, dunno about pepper spray mind.

Ive got a machette behind my front door, but yeah, a baseball bat or pick axe handle would be cool.


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

Very interesting. I like what you said also about how crime would drop. I wish people here would realize that.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

It's true, look at Switzerland. Every able body male has to serve in their military, and is issued a Rifle and 50(might not be right on the ammo amount)rounds of ammo that they are REQUIRED to keep in their home at all times. I'm fairly sure they have a pretty low crime rate....I'll have to do some research on that though.

I WISH the US would employ this train of thought.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

For the united kingdom never underestimate the power of a good real hunting spear like the cold steel hog hunting spear or a home fashioned one. Some asshole comes up with a knife, whip out a god damn bardiche and hold him at bay. If he moves, RUN HIM THROUGH. Also look into Joerg sprav and his sling x-bow, it will easily kill a man.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry I am bringing back an older thread...

But I find this an interesting topic. Can be applicatable in the UK and even here the Great USA 

I have not thought about it since I have always have firearms. Think about this guys and gals, have you thought about what you would need if you dont have your guns????

So I have read this whole thread and the first thing that comes to my mind is it has to be something that have a huge scare factor for the intruder (in a home defense situation).
Like a pump shotgun the pumping of the shotgun would scare any numbnuts away. A firearm pointed at the numbnut will sent him running. So what or why are numbnuts scared of these because they know the consequences if they dont start running (That they will get shot by the recently chambered shotgun, or by the firearm pointed at their face.)

So what kind of weapons or tools that you can have if a firearm is not an option?

I work in central america alot and also spend lots of time in the jungles of southeast asia and spend sometime in Africa. First weapon that comes to mind no matter what they call it be it a machete, a parang or a panga. It is basically a sword. So I think a Machete will be a good weapon to have in a home defense situation when a firearm is not an option. Cold steel is pretty scary. and any numbnut seeing you holding a 17 inch long blade will think twice to get close to you. There is that scare factor too since it will inflict lots of damage to the flesh if not kill the person. If you know how to properly sharpen one with a file then you are good to go. Easily chop limbs off.

When we go on long trips in the jungles everyone goes everywhere with their machete, my bedmate during these trips are my machete. Oh yeah I slept with cold steel nightly. You need it to clear bush and trails, you need it to protect yourself from the wild animals and each other. I mean going to do your morning business in the jungle is umm lets just say tricky when there is a jaguar stalking the camp site and that the campsite is infested with 3 meter long pit vipers. Also everyone is extremely courteous during the entire trip as everyone know that everyone is basically armed with a machete. The last thing you want to do is to pissed someone off and you get a random machete stabbing you to death at night when you are sound alseep in your tent. It is that underlying status quo that everyone just knows to abide by.

Anyway, I think if I see a guy wielding a machete I would think twice to approach him and better yet my legs will be running the other direction before my brain even know that I should start running. 

A machete is basically a modern day sword. 

What do y'all think about a machete? Also how about other suggestion that will produce that scare effect that will make numbnuts think twice to confront the home owner?

A baseball bat is good but if the guy is bigger or dont give a damn about getting wack a few time before he manages to grab the bat from the home owner then well a baseball bat just doesnt seem to have that much of a scare effect. I wont try to grap a machete because I would be afraid that i will get slash with deep gash and that if i tried to wrestle a machete from the other person it will cause my fingers to be all cut up thus defeating the reason for a quick and easy break in.

Again sorry for bringing old old thread back alive but I think this is a good subject that got neglected. It does fit in the firearm section instead of the other forum because it does makes us gun owner realizes something to think about.

ps. I am also not to scare of a crossbow or any bow and arrow since there is only one shot that i would need to make sure it misses me before i can jump the home owner and beat the shit out of the person holding a single shot weapon that even if it hits me I can still bear it long enough to beat the shit out of the home owner.


----------

